# Tina Guo Vol2 - Opinions



## Callum Hoskin (Jan 8, 2019)

Got vol1 thinking of getting vol2 and wondered what others think of this new library


----------



## Stevie (Jan 8, 2019)

And I wonder if there is an upgrade path for Vol1 owners.


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Jan 8, 2019)

Stevie said:


> And I wonder if there is an upgrade path for Vol1 owners.


Don’t think so


----------



## Boberg (Jan 8, 2019)

Stevie said:


> And I wonder if there is an upgrade path for Vol1 owners.



I just got an email 5 minutes ago with a 10$ off coupon. 

My budget is currently tight. But I absolutely love the sound of the original, so I'd love to hear some opinions first as well.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 8, 2019)

$10 off for Tina Guo Legato owners too. Question sent to CineSamples: Is a bundle price planned for versions 1 & 2? I'm also assuming that someone doesn't have to have Tina Guo 1 in order to buy and use Tina Guo 2. Correct?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 8, 2019)

I had originally said I was amazed they recorded Tina WITHOUT getting shorts and other arcs, now I'm surprised they would bring her in AGAIN without recording multiple mics. That combine with Cinesamples constantly moving backwards - no poly legato, no auto legato speed, locked into a mix or raw samples, and a phrase picker that already seems old school. I felt like the original sound-design instrument missed the mark, the legato patch was a step in the right direction. But I really thought they would have made this a multi-mic, deeply sampled multi instrument to die for. 

After all, you have Tina Guo, her beautiful instruments, an amazing stage (Sony Scoring Stage), and you DON'T make it a top notch instrument? Even the list price (being low for CS) indicates their lack of understanding the potential of this instrument. Almost worth buying it all and building a new instrument from scratch out of the raw samples, if only it could be shared. But without being independently wealthy to support myself through the 100's of hours of work it would take by myself.

CS employs one of the best scripters I know, yet they didn't seem to use him on this project. Perhaps they just ran out of money after the recording.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 8, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Question sent to CineSamples: Is a bundle price planned for versions 1 & 2?



https://cinesamples.com/productBundle/tina-guo-legato-bundle

https://cinesamples.com/productBundle/tina-guo-complete-bundle


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2019)

Too bad they didn't release this 2 weeks ago. I'm in either way.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 8, 2019)

so. someone who would buy the bundle today (179 for the accoustic, 379 for the complete) would get it for cheaper than someone who already bought the lib before (198/398), and would get the v2, even at the discounted price (188/388)? 

well, I guess that their ways of saying thank you to those who already support them!

I know it's just a few dollars, but it's just for the principle...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> would get it for cheaper than someone who already bought the lib before (198/398),


The full version was $299 before. Not much different now.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 8, 2019)

Just finished downloading. Must say I was expecting quite a bit more, and the range of the arco legato is exactly one note more (at the top). It's certainly not useful for lyrical playing and it will not replace the original legato V1 patch. Which is unfortunate as the original legato patch has quite a few flaws (including tuning issues) which I'd hoped this new edition would 'solve'. So this is somewhat of a disappointment.

A problem I especially have with the arco legato is that on some notes it takes seconds before some (light) vibrato is introduced. It almost behaves like a NV patch at times.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 8, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> The full version was $299 before. Not much different now.


no, but if you buy the expension 2 today, it cost you 99$, so that's 299 + 99 = 398 (or some are claiming a 10$ discount, but I haven't seen it). The bundle is 379. So it's 20$ cheaper for a new customer to buy the same thing an existing customer would have to pay. 

Ok, 20$ is really not a bit deal, and it wouldn't prevent me to buy it. But it's the concept. You are basically saying that your existing customers are not that important, or at least, less important than new ones. Which says a lot to me. I'd prefer to encourage someone who would consider my support as important if not more than a new customer. Those new customer would probably not have that new lib without the support of existing customers. But that's just me.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 8, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Too bad they didn't release this 2 weeks ago. I'm in either way.


yeah. Same. Got the full version for 210$ last week. Adding another 90$ on here makes it 300$ even. which isn't bad. The question is, get it now, or wait for an inevitable sale? Probably not worth waiting to save 20$.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> But that's just me.


No, you have a valid point. 

Some time ago, I believe they said that there would be a free upgrade for the legato. Does anybody remember that? As pointed out, it does have some flaws that should be fixed.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 8, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> No, you have a valid point.
> 
> Some time ago, I believe they said that there would be a free upgrade for the legato. Does anybody remember that? As pointed out, it does have some flaws that should be fixed.


I seem to remember something about a free update mentioned when I was searching this forum just last week to decide whether to buy it or not.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 8, 2019)

the cellist in the "etude no. 1 demo" sounds drunk. her time is all over the place. Either the programming exaggerates subtle timing nuances in this style or it doesnt bode well for the agility or playability of this new legato


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 8, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> the cellist in the "etude no. 1 demo" sounds drunk. her time is all over the place. Either the programming exaggerates subtle timing nuances in this style or it doesnt bode well for the agility or playability of this new legato



The two demos are really pretty crappy. Hopefully they will put some better ones up....


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 8, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> The two demos are really pretty crappy. Hopefully they will put some better ones up....


Adam Hochstatter is a very skilled composer and programmer**:
I believe if his demo (on the website) sounds odd (it does) then it is the fault of the library.

**example of his work. I think he is someone who makes a library sound better, not worse.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 8, 2019)

Another issue with the arco legato is that the release samples are continuously playing when playing legato. Since they sampled long form legato the release is already baked in, it should only sound at the end of a legato phrase. The original V1 also suffers from this (delete the release zones and you'll find that the patch sounds not only clearer as there is no additional buildup of the hall reverb but it makes it also more playable). They should IMO treat this as a bug as there's a tradeoff for having the release samples play all the time.


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 8, 2019)

Is Staccato not a cello articulation? Seems to be missing here as part of the main ones.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 8, 2019)

The tone is once again unbeatable. It was about time that this thing received more standard articulations.

The new legato sounded a little fishy in the walkthrough. 

I don't mind the lack of microphone positions. I think devs are focusing too much on this in modern libraries. I think they're also not really needed that much for solo instruments.

That this thing was never gonna be a one stop shop cello library should be clear. It's an interesting release for sure, but I'll have to dive in a little deeper into the walkthrough and demos to decide if it's worth it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 8, 2019)

While I love the original Tina Guo Legato, I often wanted to play it higher. (I know at least one other person has mentioned this in a review.) This is only one note higher? D4?

The Bohemian Cello goes to A5.

I'm not saying they have to go that high, but extending the range was at the top of my wishlist for this.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 8, 2019)

I was also hoping for an improvement (legato) and multi mics of the original (for lyrical expressive playing.) If I don't use vol 1 now it is because I just cannot get the 'room' to sound right - mixing with everything else I have (which is most of my stuff) that isn't sampled in Sony. Multi-mics would have been heaven-sent. :( Vol 2 is really for long sustains, fx, and shorts. If you need that I don't think you will be disappointed and probably worth the low asking price.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 8, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I was also hoping for an improvement (legato) a


They had her in the studio, so I'm surprised they did not make an effort to include at least a few updates to V1. In the end it remains an instrument with quite a few limitations. The out of tune notes bother me the most. I'm not sure I'll even be using the new legato patch in V2.


----------



## Rey (Jan 8, 2019)

been thinking of getting it while it was on sale few weeks ago. but was thinking the sound is abit wet compared to say blakus cello. so I held back. regretted a bit. should I get this or blakus?

anyway congrats for the new vol 2. looks really promising. The new ui screen itself is worth the price.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 8, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Some time ago, I believe they said that there would be a free upgrade for the legato. Does anybody remember that?



Yep... they said a free update _and_ a new library. I'd rather pay the $159 cross grade for Emotional Cello than the $89 cross grade for TG v2.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jan 8, 2019)

mmm i don't know what to say about this "update". it has some things the old library doesn't, and helps fill out the whole, but the tone is so different from the last one that its hard to say its an improvement. throw on top that there is no sign of it being discounted for people who invested in the original library beyond a measly $10 coupon...It's fine if you dont mind throwing around money for the extras...but I dont know if I could say with confidence that it was worth the wait or the money. Its sad because this is my favorite cello VI...pretty disappointed here.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 8, 2019)

Rey said:


> been thinking of getting it while it was on sale few weeks ago. but was thinking the sound is abit wet compared to say blakus cello. so I held back. regretted a bit. should I get this or blakus?
> 
> anyway congrats for the new vol 2. looks really promising. The new ui screen itself is worth the price.



Well. The tone of Tina Guo vol 1 is gorgeous but the playability is very limited I feel . Also I find it hard to blend in a mix . Blakus on the other hand has way more playability. Tone wise it is not close to Tina Guo . I know that embertone is working on a update for their string lib, but I'm not sure regarding the sound of the cello as Blakus hasn't been available for long time to update the lib, so I'm not expecting any new recording in the update. Personally, as of today, I would not pick either . But after the update, (which I assume would borrow few tweaks from their Joshua Bell violin), then it might be worth it.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 8, 2019)

Selfishly …. there needs to be a Bundle _ 1 & 2


----------



## Rey (Jan 8, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> Well. The tone of Tina Guo vol 1 is gorgeous but the playability is very limited I feel . Also I find it hard to blend in a mix . Blakus on the other hand has way more playability. Tone wise it is not close to Tina Guo . I know that embertone is working on a update for their string lib, but I'm not sure regarding the sound of the cello as Blakus hasn't been available for long time to update the lib, so I'm not expecting any new recording in the update. Personally, as of today, I would not pick either . But after the update, (which I assume would borrow few tweaks from their Joshua Bell violin), then it might be worth it.



thanks for the heads up @Grizzlymv
I was thinking to pick up Joshua bell violin too for violin or friendlander or bohemian. but I don't like bohemian ilok stuffs.
For cello if not blakus or tina, which would you recommend? which is emotive and works well in a mix

P:s/ I have been using pocketblakus. so far I like the tone but the upper range is not too high maybe im not sure if its the same as full blakus.


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 8, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Adam Hochstatter is a very skilled composer and programmer**:
> I believe if his demo sounds odd (it does) then it is the fault of the library.
> 
> **




Maybe I'm going crazy, is this the right link? I don't hear a solo cello so it certainly sounds odd to me!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 8, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> While I love the original Tina Guo Legato, I often wanted to play it higher. (I know at least one other person has mentioned this in a review.) This is only one note higher?


Perhaps it was programmed by Nigel Tufnel. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Sopranos (Jan 8, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> no, but if you buy the expension 2 today, it cost you 99$, so that's 299 + 99 = 398 (or some are claiming a 10$ discount, but I haven't seen it). The bundle is 379. So it's 20$ cheaper for a new customer to buy the same thing an existing customer would have to pay.
> 
> Ok, 20$ is really not a bit deal, and it wouldn't prevent me to buy it. But it's the concept. You are basically saying that your existing customers are not that important, or at least, less important than new ones. Which says a lot to me. I'd prefer to encourage someone who would consider my support as important if not more than a new customer. Those new customer would probably not have that new lib without the support of existing customers. But that's just me.


I'm not sure I understand your complaint? New buyer gets the older library for cheaper than you paid new? That's common and very typical. You got to use and exploit the library when it was new so you paid a premium. What's the complaint?


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 8, 2019)

Sopranos said:


> I'm not sure I understand your complaint? New buyer gets the older library for cheaper than you paid new? That's common and very typical. You got to use and exploit the library when it was new so you paid a premium. What's the complaint?



This was my thought too. It's been years, I'd expect someone buying today to pay less. Do people think the price should increase over time?


----------



## Shamgar (Jan 8, 2019)

I also got the $ 10 coupon and would be interested, but don't need it right now and CS generally has a 25-40% discount early Spring, so I think I'll rather wait for that


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 9, 2019)

Casiquire said:


> Maybe I'm going crazy, is this the right link? I don't hear a solo cello so it certainly sounds odd to me!


Haha, how can this be misunderstood... well, maybe you if you don't haven in mind who came up with one of the demos (Adam Hochstatter).

"Adam is very skilled" **(!)

**(!) Example for that.

If his demo sounds odd it's probably the fault of the library.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 9, 2019)

Shamgar said:


> I also got the $ 10 coupon and would be interested, but don't need it right now and CS generally has a 25-40% discount early Spring, so I think I'll rather wait for that




If I'm remembering correctly Cinesamples didn't discount Tina Guo for quite sometime.
I wouldn't expect it to be discounted aggressively if at all in a Spring sale.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 9, 2019)

Shamgar said:


> I also got the $ 10 coupon and would be interested, but don't need it right now and CS generally has a 25-40% discount early Spring, so I think I'll rather wait for that



My thoughts exactly.



kgdrum said:


> If I'm remembering correctly Cinesamples didn't discount Tina Guo for quite sometime.
> I wouldn't expect it to be discounted aggressively if at all in a Spring sale.



But worth the wait because of the limited discount that is offered now.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 9, 2019)

Sopranos said:


> I'm not sure I understand your complaint? New buyer gets the older library for cheaper than you paid new? That's common and very typical. You got to use and exploit the library when it was new so you paid a premium. What's the complaint?


Well. I'm not saying new customer should pay more than existing one. All I'm saying is as a business, some value their existing customer as much as their new, and other companies value more their new customers. Both are legit approach. But as a customer, I can choose to encourage someone who have consideration to my business which allowed then to grow. That's all.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 9, 2019)

Rey said:


> thanks for the heads up @Grizzlymv
> I was thinking to pick up Joshua bell violin too for violin or friendlander or bohemian. but I don't like bohemian ilok stuffs.
> For cello if not blakus or tina, which would you recommend? which is emotive and works well in a mix
> 
> P:s/ I have been using pocketblakus. so far I like the tone but the upper range is not too high maybe im not sure if its the same as full blakus.


That's a good question, those are the 2 solo cello I have. I have high hopes for the update of Blakus so finger crossed. But if you want something right now, I don't know. The others I have are more first chair type and not the best to be exposed. I think there's a thread already here about solo cello so maybe you can get better options. In my case I kind of gave up for now. When I need a cello exposed, I'd go with recording a real one or go with another instrument


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Jan 9, 2019)

I think I'll buy it. I'm a huge fan of vol 1 and this is my go to cello since it's release. What I really like in vol 2 is the possibility to disable bow change. I like bow change for adding realism but you always have to be in time, otherwise it's sounding unnatural. The extra stuff of vol 2 sounds good. The granular effect is a bit too much for my taste, but useful for sound design anyway. 99 dollars is a fair price, with taxes and the 10 dollars off it takes me 95 Euros. That's quite fair I think.


----------



## micrologus (Jan 9, 2019)

Rey said:


> thanks for the heads up @Grizzlymv
> I was thinking to pick up Joshua bell violin too for violin or friendlander or bohemian. but I don't like bohemian ilok stuffs.
> For cello if not blakus or tina, which would you recommend? which is emotive and works well in a mix
> 
> P:s/ I have been using pocketblakus. so far I like the tone but the upper range is not too high maybe im not sure if its the same as full blakus.


I would recommend the Chris Hein Cello. It's a great instrument!
I own the Blakus cello too.
And for violin I recommend Joshua Bell, it's so easy to play!


----------



## Rey (Jan 9, 2019)

micrologus said:


> I would recommend the Chris Hein Cello. It's a great instrument!
> I own the Blakus cello too.
> And for violin I recommend Joshua Bell, it's so easy to play!



thanks. definitely going to get Joshua violin. I ve heard the demo of chris hein cello it really sounds nice. I hope it is as playable as it is nice.


----------



## Sovereign (Jan 9, 2019)

Second day disappointment remains. I dusted off CSSS which I never actually really had used in depth before and to my surprise (if you can live with the delays) the cello legato can pull of lyrical lines just as well as the Guo V1 legato. On top of that it has three dynamic legato layers, way more articulations and the proper range you'd expect from a solo instrument. I'm actually considering myself stupid for not using it earlier. Oh well..


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 9, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Haha, how can this be misunderstood... well, maybe you if you don't haven in mind who came up with one of the demos (Adam Hochstatter).
> 
> "Adam is very skilled" **(!)
> 
> ...



I see. It probably would have been clearer to just say "here's an example of his work" because in the context of speaking about an odd sounding demo, I wanted to hear the odd sounding demo! Lol


----------



## HelixK (Jan 9, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> I have high hopes for the update of Blakus so finger crossed.



Last time I heard, it was abandoned by Blake? Did he change his mind? If so greatet new of the year already! Such a capable instrument yet so dated compared to Chris Hein or Bohemian. I never touched the Blackus Cello after I bought CHS and BC. If Embertone rework their script to bring the playability on par with Joshua Bell, I'll be all over it again.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jan 9, 2019)

Casiquire said:


> I see. It probably would have been clearer to just say "here's an example of his work" because in the context of speaking about an odd sounding demo, I wanted to hear the odd sounding demo! Lol


Indeed. Edited the comment for clarity.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 9, 2019)

Two observations:

1. Had this been released 3 weeks ago, this thread would have 460 comments instead of 46.

2. The "yes, we promised a free update to TG Legato" is probably a wise idea to make happen. While TG1 is certainly impressive, it's not always "usable" due to flaws. I own the full sound design version, so I'm hoping Cinesamples chimes in and explains if the v1 is going to be updated as previously announced.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 11, 2019)

I thought the amount of focus on Tina's bare right leg to be a tad peculiar (maybe even cynically sexist) in the marketing photo, so I pulled a Victorian and covered it up.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 11, 2019)

@rottoy
it is after all a LEGato patch...
just sayin

perfect marketing in my opinion lol


----------



## whiskers (Jan 12, 2019)

still not sure how I feel about this. Anyone know when the 10$ discount expires? Hoping this was a free update was one of the reasons I bought the original. Ah well, my bad I guess.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 12, 2019)

whiskers said:


> still not sure how I feel about this. Anyone know when the 10$ discount expires? Hoping this was a free update was one of the reasons I bought the original. Ah well, my bad I guess.



I don't know when it expires, but I for one have decided to let this one go for now. Chances are that there will be better discounts in the future and if not, well, it's only 10$. I am not going to lose any sleep over missing a 10$ discount.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 13, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> Second day disappointment remains. I dusted off CSSS which I never actually really had used in depth before and to my surprise (if you can live with the delays) the cello legato can pull of lyrical lines just as well as the Guo V1 legato. On top of that it has three dynamic legato layers, way more articulations and the proper range you'd expect from a solo instrument. I'm actually considering myself stupid for not using it earlier. Oh well..


yep - I too have fallen prey to 'only good for 1st chair / dbl CSS' - much more than that. As you pointed out - with ample arts and ease of use - VERY straight forward to pull off a 'cello solo'.


----------



## ism (Jan 13, 2019)

The thing about Tina Guo v1 vs CSSS is precisely the baked in dynamics of the arc.

If you want something close to the 'game of thrones' space , CSSS has a nice tone, but in that I think that the dynamics on the arcs are completely crucial to that space, CSSS (though it has lovely dynamic layers) just doesn't give you the dynamics on the arcs of individual notes.

Tina Guo v1 basically only does one thing well - which is phrases these really lean on the beautiful expressive dynamics of the arcs. The mod wheel does invoke simulated dynamics a little via some sort of eq or something, which works surprisingly passably - but only because it's not fully simulating dynamic layers, but only letting you emphasize or de-emphasize the existing baked in dynamics. It's only because you have the timbre change so pronounced on the arcs already that the eq simulation manages to passably simulate altering the range of the arc's dynamics, though not its overall shape (compare this to the Blakus, which uses, I think, a convolution to simulate dynamics. But because the samples are basically flat, I find it enormously unconvincing to the point the it has an unpleasant uncanniness ).


And here's what has me puzzled by TG v2 - it has much less dynamics baked in on the arcs, and there appears to still be only a single dynamic layer. Plus, a slower progressive vibrato - which it seems is largely to avoid stepping on the legato in faster passages.

So it's faster, yes but there are a lot of libs that do faster very, very well ( ie CSSS) and with much greater expressive range.

Very possible I'm missing something here. But v1 is unique in that it while doesn't cover much expressive space in the universe of all possible cello lines, it's completely unbeatable the distinctively Tina-Geo-esq space that it does cover.

v2 though .... seems like a tiny fraction of CSSS or other existing cellos - only with the additional unique selling point of ... granular synthesis?

Pretty sure I'm missing something here actually. Would love to hear more cello-literate thoughts on what it is that v2 really does well.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 13, 2019)

CSS and CSSS? Cinematic Studio Strings and ??


----------



## ism (Jan 13, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 13, 2019)

ism said:


> Pretty sure I'm missing something here actually.


What you might be missing= TG1 is an enormous program, which gave birth to a spinoff "iegato" patch (which is in the bigger program). The full TG1 does all kinds of stuff including erhu, but there are some legit cello patches as well. Check out the attached screen shot. On the left you'll see all the choices. On the main page I pulled up the 4 "legit" patches for acoustic. They can actually work well in certain situations. The "Quarters" can work for Baroque, the shorts are rough off the string. Sustain is kinda sul tasto then adds vib. with the mod wheel. It's not going to equal a full solo cello library but it probably does more than people realize.

So, I think TG2 builds on the whole thing, not just the "TG Legato". V2 is certainly gonna help out those of us with the full deal because now we'll kinda have a "whole" cello in addition to the loops/fx etc.


----------



## ism (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks, that's a perspective I definitely was missing.

It does point though - like the presence of granular synthesis instead of dynamic layers - to this library being more sound design library with occasional islands of orchestral capabilities. 

Immensely lovely islands though they may be.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 13, 2019)

I think of it as a "cello toolkit". Not quite a full blown library, but one coming from numerous angles including sound design. I use the "full" far more than the legato, I can always find something in it, and the shorts are my first chair shorts.


----------



## macmac (Jan 13, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> What you might be missing= TG1 is an enormous program, which gave birth to a spinoff "iegato" patch (which is in the bigger program). The full TG1 does all kinds of stuff including erhu, but there are some legit cello patches as well. Check out the attached screen shot. On the left you'll see all the choices. On the main page I pulled up the 4 "legit" patches for acoustic. They can actually work well in certain situations. The "Quarters" can work for Baroque, the shorts are rough off the string. Sustain is kinda sul tasto then adds vib. with the mod wheel. It's not going to equal a full solo cello library but it probably does more than people realize.
> 
> So, I think TG2 builds on the whole thing, not just the "TG Legato". V2 is certainly gonna help out those of us with the full deal because now we'll kinda have a "whole" cello in addition to the loops/fx etc.



So for people who already own the V1 Legato (not full), do you feel one gets more flexibility / realism in creating your own parts / phrases by buying the full V1 upgrade (which has more of the acoustic that is lacking in just the Legato) or 2) by buying the new V2 to add to the V1 legato?


----------



## whiskers (Jan 13, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> What you might be missing= TG1 is an enormous program, which gave birth to a spinoff "iegato" patch (which is in the bigger program). The full TG1 does all kinds of stuff including erhu, but there are some legit cello patches as well. Check out the attached screen shot. On the left you'll see all the choices. On the main page I pulled up the 4 "legit" patches for acoustic. They can actually work well in certain situations. The "Quarters" can work for Baroque, the shorts are rough off the string. Sustain is kinda sul tasto then adds vib. with the mod wheel. It's not going to equal a full solo cello library but it probably does more than people realize.
> 
> So, I think TG2 builds on the whole thing, not just the "TG Legato". V2 is certainly gonna help out those of us with the full deal because now we'll kinda have a "whole" cello in addition to the loops/fx etc.


Did you end up picking up vol2?


----------



## ism (Jan 13, 2019)

macmac said:


> So for people who already own the V1 Legato (not full), do you feel one gets more flexibility / realism in creating your own parts / phrases by buying the full V1 upgrade (which has more of the acoustic that is lacking in just the Legato) or 2) by buying the new V2 to add to the V1 legato?




I love v1 for what it is - it lets you visit a very small and uniquely beautiful island of expressiveness in the land of sampled cello lines.

v2 however - notwithstanding the insights provided above regarding how it interacts with the full library - well it's another island of expressiveness, also beautiful, arguably even smaller that the first. But arguably less unique? In that it doesn't have those very characteristic Tina Guo sequel arcs quite so prominently ... again could still be missing something here. (And the single demo in a baroque style ... not sure what to make of that at all).


Again, the two islands, taken on their own, very beautiful each. But also I'm not sure how obviously connected, they are. So basically just a bit of puzzled about just what $100 for v2 would bring in terms of extending the first one.


----------



## macmac (Jan 13, 2019)

ism said:


> I love v1 for what it is - it lets you visit a very small and uniquely beautiful island of expressiveness in the land of sampled cello lines.
> 
> v2 however - notwithstanding the insights provided above regarding how it interacts with the full library - well it's another island of expressiveness, also beautiful, arguably even smaller that the first. But arguably less unique? In that it doesn't have those very characteristic Tina Guo sequel arcs quite so prominently ... again could still be missing something here. (And the single demo in a baroque style ... not sure what to make of that at all).
> 
> ...



That’s what I mean too...whether one is better off upgrading to full V1, or adding V2 to Legato, since it’s basically the same amount of money...which combo would give you more to work with as a more “complete” toolset for realistic passages?


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 13, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Did you end up picking up vol2?


Not yet. I have a big writing project and won't have the time to play with it right now.



macmac said:


> So for people who already own the V1 Legato (not full), do you feel one gets more flexibility / realism in creating your own parts / phrases by buying the full V1 upgrade (which has more of the acoustic that is lacking in just the Legato) or 2) by buying the new V2 to add to the V1 legato?



I think it would depend more on purpose and workflow. The full version tends to be, umm, "unbridled" at times. I made a sound file, check out the noise at the end of the first tremolo.  At the same time, it can do crazy stuff that no other program can. Have a listen:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tqcra-mp3.17814/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## jaketanner (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone know why the installer didn't load in the samples sets for the Vol 2? I have everything else, but Kontakt is searching for the samples, and looks like they are missing from the install. I am installing again, but wondering if anyone else has this issue? Thank you

EDIT: I had to download and install it twice for the samples to finally open. 

Question about the Marcato patch. Is it me, or does it sound like a Mellotron with a ton of vibrato/chorus when played in harmony? I do not like the sound at all of the Marcatos. And what's with the super crazy reverb? I gotta spend more time with this..lol


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 17, 2019)

Just picked this up as it was on offer. Not going to lie I'm very disappointed with the legato patch, there seems to be 0 vibrato with makes it sound so lifeless & non Tina Guo sounding!


----------



## a113jackson (Dec 17, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> Just picked this up as it was on offer. Not going to lie I'm very disappointed with the legato patch, there seems to be 0 vibrato with makes it sound so lifeless & non Tina Guo sounding!



Was going to pick this one up but I decided not to for his very reason, lol.


----------



## Divico (Dec 17, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> Another issue with the arco legato is that the release samples are continuously playing when playing legato. Since they sampled long form legato the release is already baked in, it should only sound at the end of a legato phrase. The original V1 also suffers from this (delete the release zones and you'll find that the patch sounds not only clearer as there is no additional buildup of the hall reverb but it makes it also more playable). They should IMO treat this as a bug as there's a tradeoff for having the release samples play all the time.


Never thought about this. Would you like to elaborate? If you delete the zones, dont you end up with no releases at all?


----------

